# Old Schwinn Tandem



## TammyN (May 7, 2014)

Home made or legit?





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## island schwinn (May 7, 2014)

looks home built to me,or another brand with a schwinn badge.


----------



## 2jakes (May 8, 2014)

TammyN said:


> Home made or legit?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tammy,
Nice bike ! 
This  bike is listed as a pre-war Schwinn tandem with the ladies frame in the front.
And appears to be similar but yours may be a well done home effort.




jake


----------



## vincev (May 11, 2014)

This is a 1948.never saw one with a frame like that.


----------



## Boris (May 11, 2014)

Damn Jake, what I find fascinating is the similarities between the Schwinn tandem that you have pictured and this prewar Colson tandem. Please don't hate me.


----------



## 2jakes (May 11, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> Damn Jake, what I find fascinating is the similarities between the Schwinn tandem that you have pictured and this prewar Colson tandem. Please don't hate me.
> 
> View attachment 151039




If what you have is a Colson tandem  & you know that for a fact.
I 'm thinking that the one I posted is perhaps a Colson as well.
And the owners perhaps don't know that they have it listed wrong....

Btw: I think you are a nice person & I don't hate you at all...never have...

Cheers !


----------



## vincev (May 11, 2014)

Who owns the truck in the garage?


----------



## 2jakes (May 11, 2014)

vincev said:


> Who owns the truck in the garage?





Good observation Vince...
I didn't noticed it until  you mentioned it.



Maybe it's the angle of the photo...
but the bed sure looks  short.


----------



## Boris (May 11, 2014)

2jakes said:


> And the owners don't know that they have it wrong....
> 
> Btw: I think you are a nice person & I don't hate you at all...never have...
> 
> (you think the mods are reading this ?)




The owners have it wrong.

Yes, I think the mods are reading this, so I guess I don't hate you and think you are a nice person too..............man, I don't know how much more of this I can take!


----------



## vincev (May 11, 2014)

looks like a 6 foot bed.Dave where did you get this pic? Is this your truck?


----------



## 2jakes (May 11, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> The owners have it wrong.
> 
> Yes, I think the mods are reading this, so I guess I don't hate you and think you are a nice person too..............man, I don't know how much more of this I can take!





I know...I know...

Hang in there Dave...you're doing great ...

















for a  pinhead ...

(hurry up & read this part ...let me know ...so that I can delete it before they see it &
could you pls. reply to that dummy below about the truck... he's getting on my nervous... )


----------



## vincev (May 11, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> The owners have it wrong.
> 
> Yes, I think the mods are reading this, so I guess I don't hate you and think you are a nice person too..............man, I don't know how much more of this I can take!




Dave is a big kiss ass.OOPS I mean Dave is a great Cabe member. Mr.Marko,Do you own that fine piece of machinery in that garage? Thank you ahead of time for you polite response.


----------



## Boris (May 11, 2014)

vincev said:


> Dave is a big kiss ass.OOPS I mean Dave is a great Cabe member. Mr.Marko,Do you own that fine piece of machinery in that garage? Thank you ahead of time for you polite response.




Not my truck! We don't need trucks in Portland. We just float around on the astral plane when we need to get where we're going. Sometimes though, you need to haul stuff, and I gotta tell you it really hurts when they attach that bumper hitch to your butt!!!


----------



## vincev (May 11, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> Not my truck! We don't need trucks in Portland. We just float around on the astral plane when we need to get where we're going. Sometimes though, you need to haul stuff, and I gotta tell you it really hurts when they attach that bumper hitch to your butt!!!




BE POLITE! You may be being watched.I hope you enjoy using your ass tral plane.


----------



## 2jakes (May 11, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> Not my truck! We don't need trucks in Portland. We just float around on the astral plane when we need to get where we're going. Sometimes though, you need to haul stuff, and I gotta tell you it really hurts when they attach that bumper hitch to your butt!!!




Thank You Mr. Marko,

That is the best reply I have ever read in the history of forum rebuttal.


BTW:...I recommend plain vaseline applied to the rebuttal to ease the pain !


----------



## vincev (May 11, 2014)

OK,I am tired of being nice to Dave.Just because he is my ................. he still is a ^$%$$***(!!!


----------



## Boris (May 11, 2014)

Now now Vince, one must always remember to be polite. Please be so kind as to check you PM's, as I am sending you a message in a minute. Thank you.


----------



## TammyN (May 11, 2014)

vincev said:


> OK,I am tired of being nice to Dave.Just because he is my ................. he still is a ^$%$$***(!!!




He is your.........FATHER??? Is this a Darth Vader moment? 

Regardless of Dave's parentage, I appreciate all of the info on the tandem. I was searching Schwinn tandems and not finding anything, then I still didn't find any photos of anything similar when I left Schwinn out of the search term. The badge must be a transplant. It was for sale locally and I thought about buying it, then decided to pass on it. I had a Schwinn Deluxe Twinn a few years ago, and I remember that it was hard to store and transport. I sold it because my kids lost interest in it and we were getting ready to move three states away.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 2jakes (May 12, 2014)

TammyN said:


> He is your.........FATHER??? Is this a Darth Vader moment?
> 
> Regardless of Dave's parentage, I appreciate all of the info on the tandem. I was searching Schwinn tandems and not finding anything, then I still didn't find any photos of anything similar when I left Schwinn out of the search term. The badge must be a transplant. It was for sale locally and I thought about buying it, then decided to pass on it. I had a Schwinn Deluxe Twinn a few years ago, and I remember that it was hard to store and transport. I sold it because my kids lost interest in it and we were getting ready to move three states away to the west.
> 
> ...




Dear TammyN,

 I'm checking the U.S. map... but ...if you move 3 states away to the west,

won't that put you in the middle of the Pacific Ocean ?

Unless of course...it's a teeny-weeny island that is not on the map.

just my 2¢ ...

BTW:
If you need help packing...I'm sure Dave & Vincev will be happy to help you.
I would volunteer...but I'm all paws...


----------



## TammyN (May 12, 2014)

2jakes said:


> Dear TammyN,
> 
> I'm checking the U.S. map... but ...if you move 3 states away to the west,
> 
> ...




We were getting ready to move at the time that I,sold it, which was ten years ago just before we moved from Utah to Washington. I appreciate your offer on behalf of Dave and Vincev, but I think we've gone about about as far west as we can get without crossing out of the rain shadow, and I don't want to go east again.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vincev (May 12, 2014)

TammyN said:


> We were getting ready to move at the time that I,sold it, which was ten years ago just before we moved from Utah to Washington. I appreciate your offer on behalf of Dave and Vincev, but I think we've gone about about as far west as we can get without crossing out of the rain shadow, and I don't want to go east again.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




Dont go to Portland .you will have the pervert Dave, looking in your window at night.


----------



## 2jakes (May 12, 2014)

TammyN said:


> We were getting ready to move at the time that I,sold it, which was ten years ago just before we moved from Utah to Washington. I appreciate your offer on behalf of Dave and Vincev, but I think we've gone about about as far west as we can get without crossing out of the rain shadow, and I don't want to go east again.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk





Tammy...
You know I'm teasing...but .....

I am sending some positive waves your way ...



Try not to get too stressed out...if you do...take that iPad...& sound off to me...


 jakes


btw: I hope you got a good deal  with the tandem !

(Vincev is jealous cuz that's the best time  Dave will ever have....LOL.)


----------



## TammyN (May 12, 2014)

vincev said:


> Dont go to Portland .you will have the pervert Dave, looking in your window at night.




Haha! Not moving, already did that, three times: WA to SC to UT to WA. Now my feet are buried in the ground. My husband is done advancing his career and I have a job I can probably do until I die (helping teenagers blow things up.) I'm glad that Dave is doing his part to keep Portland weird!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PCHiggin (May 12, 2014)

*Tandems...*

The bike in the thread starter is homemade.I have plans from an old mechanics mag for such a bike.The other ones are Colsons


----------

